
Canada launches extradition of top Chinese executive to US - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/news/canada-begins-extradition-top-chinese-executive-us-214552544.html
======
appsonify
she is going to jail. 100%. Not very long but....it will take many years
before it even gets to the US court for a judgement. During this period, she
will be in a cell.

Selling directly to Iran while rying to keep it hidden, was a _bad idea_. Now
Huawei is banned from US, and pretty much all major economies.

